# Diagrama TV  ML-T21US chasis 40-00NX56-MAR1XG



## lisandroaray (Oct 12, 2016)

Tengo un tv milexus el cual retire los condensadores 1000uf 25v, 470uf 25v y uno 1000uf 16v y ahora no se donde van... por favor necesito el diagrama del chasis 40-00NX56-MAR1XG... ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 12, 2016)

Los de 1000 son grandes , el de 470 es mas chico , así que las ubicaciones son obvias , simplemente poné los dos de 1000uF *x 25V* 

Saludos !


----------



## lisandroaray (Oct 12, 2016)

Amigo gracias por la informacion, tengo un tv que tiene la línea horizontal le revise la placa y le encontré los filtros inflado, acabo de colocar y sigue igual sera que me puede orientar.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 12, 2016)

Todos los filtros nuevos en el vertical ?

Revisá el díodo y el capacitor que alimentan la salida horizontal STV8172


----------



## lisandroaray (Oct 12, 2016)

Gracias amigo por diagrama, cualquier duda que tenga se la haré llegar para que me oriente


----------



## lisandroaray (Oct 31, 2016)

Buenas noches.
revise lo que usted me sugirió y el capacitador es de 1000uf x 25V y el diodo los reemplace esta en perfecto estado y aun persiste la falla el tv enciende igual con la misma raya horizontal, pero se apaga en cuestion de minutos solo queda encendido el led rojo de stambay le agradecería me eche una mano y de antemano gracias Dios le bendiga!!!
Saludos.


----------



## elgriego (Nov 2, 2016)

Buen dia lisandroaray,debes verificar ,con respecto a masa,(la carcasa del sintonizador) que tengas los siguientes voltages en las patas del ci,de salida vertical IC301 (STV 8172A). pata 2) +14v pata 4) -14v.

Comfirmanos eso. 


Saludos.


----------

